# ERR 3 on 2001 Xterra stereo system



## Jennifer6178 (Oct 17, 2005)

I just bought 2 new CD's and was so excited to listen to them, so I inserted them into my 6 disc factory CD player, all of a sudden, an error code came on the screen, and now when I try to eject them I just hear clicking. Now my CD player won't even play those new CD's and they are stuck inside. I don't want to pay a high labor fee for some guy to tell me I need to replace the stereo, is there something that I can personally do to fix this problem? HELP!!! I can't wait to listen to my new CD's!
Thanks!
Jen


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

The dreaded err message is the death rattle of an oem system. It is very likely your cd player crapped out. Thats assuming that you didn't jam the cd's in cock-eyed. Try disconnecting the negative battery terminal and reconnecting it, it might reset it.


----------

